# summer rental



## rob in cal (Jul 12, 2014)

Apologies if this is more like a tourism question, but the idea of checking out life in Greece for a summer (keeping it under 90 days as my wife and I are US citizens) intrigues me. How easy, or difficult would it be to find a modest apartment rental for that amount of time, in, for instance, Corfu?


----------



## Heapster (Jun 26, 2016)

Rob I'm in the middle of doing something similar but for six months as - at the minute- I'm an EU citizen!

I've found the problem of finding a long term let online is there all weekly holiday let's. I've just returned from Rhodes and found if you ask around locally everyone knows someone with a property to rent long term which hopefully has worked out for me. 

A lot of Greeks have second homes on the islands which they can't or won't sell but don't want the aggravation of renting out as a weekly rental

If you can do it I would choose where you want to go to book accommodation to start you off then look around when you get there 

Good luck mh


----------

